# One thing stops you from getting women once youve looksmaxxed



## Boxingfan (Apr 27, 2022)

And that's driving a shitty car,

a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)

a car means everything to girls, the status of the car is directly proportional with yours, its a big pussy dryer when you drive to a girls house to pick her up in this or similar, or anything below








when you could do so in this







there's no excuses in 2021, loans are avilable, make use of them to get surgery and buy a new car, pay it all off later or claim bankrupcy, it's imperative that you are getting girls in your youth, because the older you get the more they will despise you, the age pill is a hard one to swallow

i have two more surgeries on the list, once theyre done by the end of november i am taking out a loan to buy/finance an SLR mclaren,

get girls in your youth or death, anything else is cope.


----------



## eren1 (Apr 27, 2022)

your doing it just for your ego man, stop coping.


----------



## galego123 (Apr 27, 2022)

cope


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Apr 27, 2022)

Chad can drive nothing and be driven around


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Apr 27, 2022)

Average to ugly guys,they want to know your career. If you say a shitty job you are ghosted.


----------



## Deleted member 17749 (Apr 27, 2022)

Buy a car thats 90% of your net worth bro


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 27, 2022)

How much will your McLaren SLR be per month?


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 28, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> How much will your McLaren SLR be per month?


Insurance+maintenance+gas probably around 1.5k-2k. idk about loans but buying a car with a loan is a death sentence. Unless you make more than 500k you can't afford to have a supercar.


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Insurance+maintenance+gas probably around 1.5k-2k. idk about loans but buying a car with a loan is a death sentence. Unless you make more than 500k you can't afford to have a supercar.


So you're buying it outright, I figured u would just do a lease. 

Well if u have the cash, good for u Bhai


----------



## Oberyn (Apr 28, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> So you're buying it outright, I figured u would just do a lease.
> 
> Well if u have the cash, good for u Bhai


Leasing a supercar  I don't even know if brands like McLaren have leasing plans. downpayment and everything will be super high.

Porsche is the best option for leasing lower depreciation and lower gas/insurance/maintenance costs.


----------



## ballskin (Apr 28, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


Chad can ride an electric scooter and still get his dick sucked.


----------



## Aeonxdro (Apr 28, 2022)

while you go dealership to loan lambos and bugattis chad and tyrone fuck your oneitis with no car and live on her couch


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Leasing a supercar  I don't even know if brands like McLaren have leasing plans. downpayment and everything will be super high.
> 
> Porsche is the best option for leasing lower depreciation and lower gas/insurance/maintenance costs.


I am pretty sure, at least in USA, UK, and poss Germany (in other words huge markets with enough demand and large secondary markets), that the vast majority of super cars are leased. 

Obv Hypercars won't be, but I can guarantee u even on an NBA roster, apart from the big 3, everyone else is leasing, for a multitude of reasons. 

When I bought by C63 AMG I bought it outright with 50% down, the rest financed at 1%, in retrospect I'd have been better off on a a lease plan or TPP


----------



## pashtun (Apr 28, 2022)

I don’t even like Hamza but he has mentioned he does not drive a car and when he goes on tinder dates he usually has sex in the foids car  so moral of the story is car doesn’t matter if she’s attracted to you


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 28, 2022)

pashtun said:


> I don’t even like Hamza but he has mentioned he does not drive a car and when he goes on tinder dates he usually has sex in the foids car  so moral of the story is car doesn’t matter if she’s attracted to you


Ffs Hamza - make me wanna go find him and bust him jfl


----------



## pashtun (Apr 28, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Ffs Hamza - make me wanna go find him and bust him jfl


i dont even hate his generic advice just the way he strawmans the blackpill. When you think about it, hes actually helping in a way by making all his curry fans believe genetics don't matter


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 28, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


Meanwhile chad gets free rides from beckyssorry OP, not gonna be overdraft again


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 28, 2022)

Chad uses a tricycle to get from point A to point B


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 28, 2022)

pashtun said:


> i dont even hate his generic advice just the way he strawmans the blackpill. When you think about it, hes actually helping in a way by making all his curry fans believe genetics don't matter


I just think a lot of his shit is fake/ paid for


----------



## RODEBLUR (Apr 28, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


I don't even have a license


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 28, 2022)

if anything an overly pompous type car is a failo


----------



## cranium99 (Apr 28, 2022)

I’m a premium incel the only longest lasting relationship I had with a girl was one week but this was online, we are both fans of Richard Ramirez and that’s how we meet, I didn’t break up with her but she broke up with me


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 28, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


chad has no license and spins a round on your oneitis


----------



## APJ (Apr 29, 2022)

Live in a major city and take the Tube or Uber instead 😉


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 29, 2022)

Imagine coping this hard. Literally had a Tyrone cousin who didn't drive and had a woman taking care of him lmao.


----------



## os_cria (Apr 29, 2022)

shut your bitch ass up
stop talking shit
a FERRARI jfl 
go looksmaxing and shut up


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Apr 29, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend *you finance* a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, *i suggest financing a ferrari *458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to *take out a loan* to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...



i know alot of the users are very young.
But if you think life ends at 23 you are retarded. 

Do not make financially stupid decisions. Money is essential to living a good life and you want to be making good decisions while young to set yourself up in life. 
Not fucking financing sports cars.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Apr 29, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Imagine coping this hard. Literally had a Tyrone cousin who didn't drive and had a woman taking care of him lmao.


Fancy car is cope But I do feel not having car is embarrassing on some level.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Apr 29, 2022)

Shittt car is a failo but a nice car isn’t worth the cost usually


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 29, 2022)

Chad fucks dude's girlfriends in his 1997 toyota corolla


----------



## Nerian (Apr 29, 2022)

Have you ever been chad? Womonz will drive to hot guys who have no money and no car. Believe it


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 29, 2022)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Fancy car is cope But I do feel not having car is embarrassing on some level.


Not really. Depends on where you live. In places like nyc, chicago, or London where transportation is fast/reliable and everything is close together, it's pretty common to not drive if you're young. It's really only those cities where public transportation is shit and everything is spread apart (which alot of American cities are) where it's a prob. Basically forced to get a car.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Apr 30, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Not really. Depends on where you live. In places like nyc, chicago, or London where transportation is fast/reliable and everything is close together, it's pretty common to not drive if you're young. It's really only those cities where public transportation is shit and everything is spread apart (which alot of American cities are) where it's a prob. Basically forced to get a car.


Yeah big cities like that its fine, but in the suburbs it can be difficult. Outside of the big cities it’s really needed, ppl expect u to have one. In Canada even in Toronto u are expected to have a car. It’s just those in the downtown area that don’t have one.


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2022)

I am gonna buy this car
View attachment fiat-multipla-186-1-6-16v-103-cv.webp


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 30, 2022)

Going2KillMyself said:


> Yeah big cities like that its fine, but in the suburbs it can be difficult. Outside of the big cities it’s really needed, ppl expect u to have one. In Canada even in Toronto u are expected to have a car. It’s just those in the downtown area that don’t have one.


I live in the Chicago metro area and alot of women I meet don't have cars lol 🤷. The only time a car is needed here is during the winter months but alot of people ride share during that time.


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 30, 2022)

Osama-bin-mogging said:


> while you go dealership to loan lambos and bugattis chad and tyrone fuck your oneitis with no car and live on her couch


incel pipedream


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 30, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> I am gonna buy this car
> View attachment 1657976


Do it, just for the sake of triggering car copers.



Going2KillMyself said:


> Shittt car is a failo but a nice car isn’t worth the cost usually


Motorcycle moggs.
If a dude wants transportation to impress women.

But it's all mostly cope


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 30, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


carmaxxed = beta buxx maxxing.

better go for a motorcycle.
Because

Motor bike maxxing = fun guy maxxing.









Motorcycle Maxxing is a little bit legit. Better then CarMaxxing which is BetaBuxx-maxxing.


It's a small factor. But a motorcycle is a legit bonus. Or something to make a normie stand out a bit from other normies. Plenty dudes try to car maxx. But car maxxing is very expensive. And car maxxing = BetaBuxx maxxing, type of status. But Motor maxxing, is more rare. And motor maxxing is...




looksmax.org


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 1, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> And that's driving a shitty car,
> 
> a man's car tells a lot about him and his financial status, once you looksmax i strongly recommend you finance a top tier quality sport's car which looks good yet is not a bank breaker when it comes to finance, i suggest financing a ferrari 458 italia by the very least, you should even go as far to take out a loan to buy it (you can pay it off later when you are a workcel, old, and depressed, these are the prime years of your life, ofcourse if you are <23, if you are older than 23 then disregard this thread completely as its too late for you)
> 
> ...


shit take


----------

